# How To Get Serra's To Eat



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

None of these guys will eat very well. Maybe once a week and not even all the small shrimp I drop in the tank. Any suggestions on what I can feed them or what I can do to get them to eat right?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They are eating like serras. Unlike pygos it is alot less common for serras to gorge themselves to a point where they look as if they will explode. Serras by nature are opportunistic ambush predators who often prey upon bites of other fish often consisting of sclaes and fins. They are not like pygos who attack as a group and strip flesh down to the bone.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah so the eating is normal. Ok well good then. So how often should I feed an how much? How long until they come around and start eating more or is this how they always will be?

Hannibal water params look good run about 80-82 on all my tanks. Ammonia, nitrate, nitrites all were they should be. 0. Don't see any issues with that. Thanks for checking into it though. I love my new Manny he's easily my favorite fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just give them more time to settle down, be patient... as been said they won't eat as much as Pygos... most of my Serras eat only once/twice a week (it depends on P especies, size, water temp, etc)...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks Hannibal. Will do


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've gotten better feeding results when serra's can see each other. IE: Tanks beside each other


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny you say that. Due to my tank emergency (it started to cycle) I had to move some fish around. My Gibbus and Purple Sanchezi are side by side right now. These guys want to fight so bad. They are always at the divider, I'll take a video if you guys wanna see. They didn't eat today when I dropped it in though


----------

